# help on bike shorts brand sizing



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been wearing bontragers. I had an xl which is too big and long, and a large that is a bit too small. i am 5,9 180. 

Anybody wear bontragers and also some other brands and can tell me how they run. Ideally i would like to hear that brand A's XL is smaller than bontrager or their L is larger than bontragers L etc.

If I could lose 10lbs the bontrager large would be great, but I can't count on that happening.


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

Not long ago I picked up a pair of Specialized in large and for me they are a better fit and much more comfortable than my Bontragers, they feel slightly larger but have a drawstring to adjust fit


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

While shorts are like shoes in terms of fit is subjective, I have worn almost all of them and have been smitten with Sugoi RS Pro shorts. I am a 32" waist and Large is a perfect fit. Worth every penny.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been going for cheaper shorts at Performance and you pretty much get what you pay for. Size medium for Pearl Izumi Attack shorts are a bit tight while size medium for Louis Garneau (dang, forgot the model but also at Performance and close in price to Attack) are a bit too large. I should just cough up a few extra bucks and invest in some quality shorts that fit right….but I'm cheap.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

jbinbi said:


> I have been wearing bontragers. I had an xl which is too big and long, and a large that is a bit too small. i am 5,9 180.


Bontrager is my back ups and Pearl Izumi are my primary. Both are XL. Regarding the Bontrager since we share that in common I'm a bit puzzled by your sizing issue. I'm 6'5" and weigh 225. Now compare that your size and yet we both wear an XL. Something doesn't seem right. 

Overall shorts of different brands vary in the same size and even within the product line of a particular manufacturer the same size can vary some.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Sizing varies within models in clothing brands. One cannot compare sizing from brand to brand until the specific model within each brand is identified.

Some models are comfort fit. Some are race fit.


----------

